# AEP this past weekend?



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Did anyone make it down to aep this past weekend, I know it wasn't the greatest but I wonder if the fish were biting. 

Jeffgummy


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

...and got back home yesterday. The first part of the week was very warm and humid and turned some of the ponds on big time. As the week progressed, and the weather changed, so did the bite. It depended where you fished as to how you did. The north area off of 83 where most of the ponds have very little if any shade seemed to produce well as the water temp was moving the fish in to get ready to spawn. The older,deeper ponds high wall on one side treeline on the other, were hot or cold which way they faced. If they had some sun, it was decent, if not the water was cooler and the fish deeper, not moving too well. We found a lot of new gates set up throughout this open area. You really had to be creative and have a full tank of gas in a four-wheel drive vehicle to get to some of the better locations. As far as baits go, small Beetle Spins worked will for bluegills while 4" Rapala, floaters, really did well for the bass. Plastics, both 4" lizards and dark colored worms did well in the ponds that had the warmer water. One thing was brought to our attention more than once, the ranger activity is really picking up. They are looking for limits of largemouth, only five per man, and both license and permit. There was a story going around that a ranger parked at one of the gates, walked back half a mile to a pond, called in two fellows in a motorized canoe, gave the passenger a ticket for not having a flotation device then gave the other fellow, operating the trolling motor,a sobriety test right on the shore. We kept our site clean and relatively noise free and as the rangers passed twice each day, they smiled and waved and said to have a good time. We did. I will try to post some pictures shortly.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jerry, glad to see that you made it back from the big event. Would have liked to make it but an AEP trip will be coming soon this summer. What were the size of the largemouth that guys were catching? If they were coming in shallow to spawn, then maybe you guys caught some big ones. I managed to make it out here on Saturday and yesterday (Tuesday) and managed to catch a few bass. The two biggest went 7# and 4 1/2#, both on lizard and right next to shore. I now have a personal best largemouth. Take it easy and try to get some big old bass here.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks for the post, this will be my fifth time this year, I just wondered if the bass were in spawn mode all the way yet or not, I imagine this cool weather has set things back a bit. As for the rangers, I have never seen them have much of a presence down there, only one time in probably 15 years have I actually ran into one, that sounds kind of interesting. I am coming down this Friday with about 8 guys that is great info to have. 

Jeffgummy


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the post. I am heading down this weekend for a 9 day trip. Great to hear that the Bass are moving inwards and that you all are getting some good hits. My best at AEP is 5 1/2#, 22 1/2 inches back in 2000. When I get back, I'll post how it went. Also making a mental note about the rangers. I hope they don't mind my guitar playing at night with my buddies. Most of the campers there haven't minded over the years. Good luck, Good fish, and God bless.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll also be back down there this weekend. I'll be staying at C if I can find a site to put up a tent if not I'll be staying with gummy. Where ya staying bassbuddy? I like some good music in the evening. I've been going down to aep now for 3 years and saw may 3 rangers all the times I've been there. It's odd there are so many now. I'm not saying it's a bad thing just odd. Hope to see you guys down there. I'll be in my Red Ford Ranger with a red fitted cap on the back. If you see me just YELL!


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

You survived another year Eh Jerry? How many chairs they sacrificed this year?...sorry i couldnt make it, next year for sure....On the possitive side i was partying with ya saturday night just from a distance...lol....Even had a shot of JIm ..."Beam me up Scotty"....so the dnr are bein @$$es this year?OH Boy!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim, buddy, you fit right in. We did the bottle around the fire proud this year, 19 of us on Saturday, a total of 32 through the whole week. I know that you will be there next time. Maybe we can find a time this summer ?


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

BD-
I heard you guys had a little tourney? What was the outcome?


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

We had a great time this year and I was able to take the trophy home with a 19 3/4 3.8 lb, beatin one of my good buddys by 2 inches. We fished a lot of ponds and found some knew ones as well as hung with some of our local friends. Played some guitar, drank a few cold ones and met some knew "long time" campers. The worse part was comin home. We filleted (sp?) well over 150 fish, 99 percent BG and returned all the big bass to their home waters after getting a witness on size,weight. I will be down more this year for sure as me, my son, and the wife, as well as my good fishing buddies (boom boom, the kirbenater, and weed) love this place and always have. Left the campsite cleaner than when we got there as always and left the big ones in there to catch again. Good fishin to y'all. Cya down there. Need to get me an OGF T shirt, sticker , or something. I'm the guy in the beat up red S-10 (Jake) and the 8 ft bass tracker, hopefully with a few more big bass stories. BTW, when I was down there this year, local fella caught an 8 pdr off of a black in line spinner (rooster tail).


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

It's been long enough. Headed back down this weekend Friday thru Sunday. Gonna fish a couple places we found earlier this year. Fish were just starting to move then so it should be real ripe now. Looking forward to some fresh fish again. Let you know Monday how it went.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

where you headed jerry i might look you up if i can get away..you still driving that white lumina


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I am Tim, but I will be with "The Mayor of Powerville". the other Jerry in a pop-up camper with air. We will probably be around D again. I will find out and let you know today or tomorrow if we have a definate site in mind.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Hey 2talltim...We all know AEP is great, but for the last few years, I've been dropping myboat in at Knox on a fairly regular basis. I've caught quite a few of the "slot" bass but never a big one. I seen some hawgs taken (and released) but haven't had much luck myself. Maybe it's because I get distracted & get on the Crappies, etc. Is any part of the lake better at different times of the year? I fished the shallows (stump H20) this spring and didn't fare too well. Share the wealth if you can (not asking for the honey hole, just some general knowledge).
Thanks,
-Boom Boom


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Boom Boom said:


> Hey 2talltim...We all know AEP is great, but for the last few years, I've been dropping myboat in at Knox on a fairly regular basis. I've caught quite a few of the "slot" bass but never a big one. I seen some hawgs taken (and released) but haven't had much luck myself. Maybe it's because I get distracted & get on the Crappies, etc. Is any part of the lake better at different times of the year? I fished the shallows (stump H20) this spring and didn't fare too well. Share the wealth if you can (not asking for the honey hole, just some general knowledge).
> Thanks,
> -Boom Boom


Knox confuses me too...i too only bring in the typical 8"-12" no hawgs here either....ask Fish4Fun he is out there about everyday he may be able to answer you better


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

sgofish said:
 

> I am Tim, but I will be with "The Mayor of Powerville". the other Jerry in a pop-up camper with air. We will probably be around D again. I will find out and let you know today or tomorrow if we have a definate site in mind.


Well it would be great to see you again but i just found out today i have to work 12 hours on saturday  catch a few for me :B let us know how you faired


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy, was it hot out there. Thank goodness for air conditioning. We had a good weekend fish wise, lots of big bluegills a few 1.5 to 2# bass, lots of amber beverage during the evening around the fire. We did real well in the area opened up from Rural Dale Rd. and Rt. 83. There are lots of "bowl ponds" holding nice fish. The only drawback is the number of gates that have been put up, restricting a lot of area to vehicles and eliminating access to some other good water. Does anyone know why?? Probably headed back down in a month or so.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

From 270 and 71 where do I go to get to AEP? I have heard nothing but good news about this place and would like to fish it sometime. What all do they have in there?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Easy to do!! Get to 70East and travel past Zanesville approx. 20 miles to St.Rt. 83 South. Travel through Cumberland and south about 8 to 10 miles, you are smack in the middle of AEP. You will need a free permit, good for a lifetime, so the Rangers will stay happy. You can get this from their website or at any ODNR Office or at any bait shop in the area. The type fish range from bluegill to crappie to bass to catfish to carp, whatever you like. You also get a map, albeit old, of all the campsites and locations. Have fun!!!


----------

